# medularmente



## zurdito

Hola muchachos, saben ustedes que significa "medularmente¨?

"Además, Kirchner es medularmente un peronista, no importa cuál sea el nombre que invoque en sus boletas electorales, y, por lo tanto, alguien que forma parte de una cultura que no es institucional, sino carismática y plebiscitaria"

Saludos,
Z


----------



## vehl

Hola, zurdito. Esta expresión, según la entiendo por el contexsto, significa _de manera esencial, hasta la médula de los huesos_. 

Saludos,
Vehl


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

Medularmente, esencialmente, en su interior. (De médula espinal)


----------



## zurdito

¡Mil gracias, muy, muy amable!

-Zurdito


----------



## iberco32

Estoy de acuerdo. Sólo hay una pequeña pega, el advervio medularmente no existe.


----------



## Moritzchen

Tienes razón Iberco, pero está en el texto que zurdito quiere enender.


----------



## oriental

iberco32 said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo. Sólo hay una pequeña pega, el advervio medularmente no existe.


Maño, si non è vero, e ben trovatto ! si no existe, igual se utiliza, si se utiliza, llegará a la drae.
Kirchner, "medularmente" es un ...  cosa è kirchner ?
Voglio sapere.
Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Oriental, qué te pasó? Te caíste el la Avenida Italia? Kirchner, como que no los sabes, es el que está tratando de obstaculizar el establecimiento de las plantas de celulosa.


----------



## oriental

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Oriental, qué te pasó? Te caíste el la Avenida Italia? Kirchner, como que no los sabes, es el que está tratando de obstaculizar el establecimiento de las plantas de celulosa.


 
 .
Hoy pinché en la Avenida Italia. Si!
Como diríamos aquí.. " Oh cielos! Leoncio !" 
But the real question is ...What is he ?
Medularmente " un peronista ? "
Con *DON *Juan Domingo nos llevamos bien.Mientras *DON *Juan Domingo era Don Juan Domingo...
Como dice "*La* negra "(Mercedes)  (I love Bessie & Billie) I still voglio sapere... cosa è Kirchner.......
Now, It's Sunday, (in my country today we celebrate "Father's day"- I'm twice a father and in my PC instead of sleeping   -) and after one "asado" and some bottles of Mendocinian -Not Gualeguaichuan wine- (Wow! wine.....I *DO* love argentinians especially from Mendoza and Patagonia ) I still  like to know... cosa è Kirchner ?...

In vino veritas Moritzchen, I love'em all, but him and Busti.... 
Un abrazo al gran pueblo...


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Medularmente" no está en el diccionario pero está bien construído y por lo tanto es aceptable. El que no está bien construído es Kirchner, pero ese es otro tema. Con respecto a las "cavilaciones" de mi amigo Oriental, o te tomas la pastilla o transfieres tus observaciones al foro "Sólo cocoliche"


----------



## Moritzchen

Y vinito uruguayo no? Con lo rico que es!!!!


----------



## lforestier

Un vino mendocino o sanjuanino es muy bueno con la cena.


----------



## Moritzchen

Has probado vino uruguayo lforestier?


----------



## oriental

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Y vinito uruguayo no? Con lo rico que es!!!!


*First*: Moritzchen if you came here (Montevideo) you will have a ticket for one Asado at (my) home (please advise by PM).
*Second*: there is a problem between customs and  custom dues.
Argentinian wines- *HERE*- have an excellent relation betweeen price and quality with our own wines. Not all uruguayan wines are good wines and frequently the wine-makers ask for more money than they're worth.
But *WE *have excellent wines (Tannat).
Let's compromise...you pay for them (good ones and I'll show them) and I'll serve them to you.
EVERYONE will be happy.... 
To lforestier, San Juan,they have good white wines, they don't compete with Mendoza's tintos, and they know it.
No one of them have Tannat.
If you come near, please advise by PM...... who knows.... Asado, (vacío if you like ) chorizos, morcillas, mollejas, chotos, chinchulines, morrones, queso provolone... have you ever been here ?....

I'll post this one and don't know if lforestier answered Moritzchen...

Let´s see what happens...


----------



## Moritzchen

You are not asking me if I have ever been there are you Orient? 
_chorizos, morcillas, mollejas, chotos, chinchulines, morrones, queso provolone... _y además vacío... se me hace agua la bouche! Ah! Y después panqueques de manzana y de dulce de leche...


----------



## robertov

...pollo a la tela, salchicha parrillera...ya, terminen de hablar de comida uruguaya, me hacen sufrir.


----------



## Moritzchen

Qué es pollo a la tela?


----------



## robertov

Ah, pechuga de pollo rellena con pimientos (morrones), hierbas, y envuelta en una especie de red con peritoneo (creo) de vaca o cerdo.


----------



## robertov

para mantenerla unida y darle un poco de materia grasa para evitar que se seque.


----------



## Moritzchen

Suena rrrrico!


----------



## robertov

Se hace lo mismo con hi'gado (tambie'n excelente) o rin~ones (not my cup of tea). Lo puedes recrear en tu casa usando panceta bien finita en lugar del peritoneo (y buena MADERA para la parrilla)


----------



## Moritzchen

Voy a esperar hasta ir a MVD.


----------



## oriental

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Qué es pollo a la tela?


Eso es lo que llamamos "pamplona", carne de pollo rellena (jamón, aceituna, morrón y queso) y envuelta en una telita de grasa de cerdo (es muy seca sino para la parrilla... a leña (no a carbón) que utilizamos por estos lares.......
Hay pamplonas de cerdo,vaca y pollo.
Que se le va a hacer... Es lo que hay. 

Vamos a hacerla fácil ... los primeros 5 (se excluye, ex-cathedra, a Moritzchen, Robertov  y al amico Alex que están anotados ,(primo andàrmene al cocoliche's forum, voglio dire io te voglio bene alex  ) que vengan por acá *Y AVISEN,(PM)* tan anotatados al asado "at home" y traen el vino y el postre.
A Moritzchen lo llevo al súper a comprar de los buenos...... te va a costar...
"Ché"  Alec (Sr. Acowan  puedo ?) , a vos y a Nippur (que no tiene que ver nada con esto pero lo meto porque me cabe) y que están muy cerca y pueden venir, son independiente del resto de la lista y las condiciones.
Avisen, tá ?


----------



## oriental

Looks that some of the kids have been here and done that....
I keep ua my promises, I'm going to sleep... for a while....


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno yo estoy como un adolescente con una foto, pero de la parrilla del Mercado del Puerto... Ori, Roberto también vive en este edén de la democracia y gana en u$s. Así que llevanos a los dos a Disco.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Desde la terminal del Buquebús ¿qué colectivo me tomo? (en los taxis con vidrio separador no quepo).


----------



## robertov

Todavi'a existe en el km 21 de Av. Italia ese lugar que venden lo que uno quiera para la parrilla?


----------



## oriental

Saqué mal las cuentas.
Ya están todos los lugares....me perdí al contar a los 5  , razones habría...

Los anotados favor avisar en la medida que vayan llegando, juntos o separados.

No sé porqué no mencioné lforestier (el hombre sabe de vinos) ... y el otro era Nippur, y era porque se me había cantado...

Quedan formalmente invitados.

Robertov & Moritzchen , en Tienda Inglesa aceptan igual tarjetas o esas "green cards" con presidentes....  

Alec ! colectivos no! ómnibus!
El 64...vení de championes...o te viá buscar ? 
Cuidado con los vidrios. Tráes el Bosca?

Y no te olvides de Nippur.

And I mean it.


----------



## Moritzchen

No, no, no, no, no. Nippur tiene que estar ahí así lo cagamos a puteadas por siempre estar diciendo "disculpe", "permiso", "no quiero entromenterme", "no es mi afán crear discordia", cuando el tipo tiene lo necesario para aclarar dudas. KARAMBA!!!! (con acento inglés por favor).


----------



## lforestier

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Has probado vino uruguayo lforestier?


No he tenido el gusto. Vino tinto mendocino es uno de mis favoritos pero ultimamente me ha dado  con probar los vinos con más sabor frutales como el Shiraz. Me llegan a la medula.


----------



## oriental

lforestier said:
			
		

> No he tenido el gusto. Vino tinto mendocino es uno de mis favoritos pero ultimamente me ha dado con probar los vinos con más sabor frutales como el Shiraz. Me llegan a la medula.


 
OU! contestando a Moritzchen!
También tenemos Shiraz lforestier !
Venid!

por el 
Movimiento Para Obtener  la Liberación de los Vidrios Ocupados.
Oriental.

No suena bien pero...


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> You are not asking me if I have ever been there are you Orient?
> _chorizos, morcillas, mollejas, chotos, chinchulines, morrones, queso provolone... _y además vacío... se me hace agua la bouche! Ah! Y después *panqueques de manzana* y de dulce de leche...


 
¡Quemado al Ron, y con una bocha de helado de crema americana encima!


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> No, no, no, no, no. Nippur tiene que estar ahí así lo cagamos a puteadas por siempre estar diciendo "disculpe", "permiso", "no quiero entromenterme", "no es mi afán crear discordia", cuando el tipo tiene lo necesario para aclarar dudas. KARAMBA!!!! (con acento inglés por favor).


 
¡Por favor, que me hacen poner colorado! (y lagrimear).
Oriental: ¡Muchas gracias por la invitación! Arreglamos con Alec y nos vamos.


----------



## oriental

Nippur de Lagash said:
			
		

> ¡Por favor, que me hacen poner colorado! (y lagrimear).
> Oriental: ¡Muchas gracias por la invitación! Arreglamos con Alec y nos vamos.


 
A los 5 involucrados:

Jua jua jua jua,  *pero* *va en serio*. 
Si pisan estos lares y no avisan, los difamo en el foro

A Alec que prepare un resùmen para profundizar  las resultancias en  los autos  caratulados *Bruttini vs Bosca.*
Yo buscarè ejemplos en *nuestra* jurisprudencia pero sè què, medularmente, Malbec y Tannat son diferentes cosas.
Nippur, podès agregarte a la investigaciòn que encargo a Alec.
Y si no, un tetra... se'gual.
Cèsar


----------

